

General Purpose Decimal Arithmetic - ChuckMcM
http://speleotrove.com/decimal/

======
ChuckMcM
This came up in the Z80 and calculator threads, basically some folks care
really really deeply about precision. I met Mike Cowlishaw at a conference and
used his Java code in building a toy CAD system which could very accurately
represent room sized things with a precision of 1 nanometer. (18 digits, 9
ahead and 9 behind the decimal point). Surprisingly it is not too bad carrying
around theses 36 digit fixed point numbers.

